# Introduction to the forum,Tell us about yourself



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya all
Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Uk forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.

thanks for your time
Kings


----------



## WatchOutWorld (Mar 31, 2011)

My husband's company is transferring us to his London headquarters from Texas. We have four kids who are all very excited about the move. We are currently awaiting our visas and plan to fly over in mid-July.

The second set of movers just left from doing their estimate and I am preparing to put our house up for rent at the end of this month so I am one stressed out person.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

its nice to share some stress with us 

Goodluck with the move


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya all
> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Uk forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> thanks for your time
> Kings


I'm waiting for a determination of the UK settlement visa (Leave to Enter) after marrying a man I met online several years ago in an international current events discussion forum. We married in Scotland in Jan after spending several months (I was on a visitor visa) making sure two 50+ers could manage to share one tiny Scottish bathroom, lol.

My paternal great and grandparents are buried in Caithness, a few hundred miles north of our Angus area home, so for me it's been almost a home coming, I can't wait with any patience for my visa determination-I really miss my Morayshire born husband

ETA: Maternal everyone including mum buried in their native Wales. When I get back to Scotland we're traveling down to pay our respects and catch up with cousins


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I am an "Old Git" that left the green and pleasant land for the small Atlantic Island of El Hierro.

The reason, quite simply, I am retired and I hated the English winters


Hepa


----------



## shazban (Apr 26, 2011)

Well let's see. 

I moved to the US 23 years ago when I was young and carefree (read careless). Had a blast but now I'm old and tired and want to go home. Married and getting divorced (yay me) so taking this is my window of opportunity to jump ship. 

Oldest child returned to London when he reached 18, middle child is finishing up college now and plans to return when she's done. Third kid is almost 15, was born here but is excited to leave and start anew in England.

Gave my job notice yesterday but since they have offices in London they're trying to work out a deal where I can telecommute from London since I already work from home here. Fingers crossed it works out. In the mean time I'm job hunting and flat hunting and sorting and packing and, and, and....just happy to be heading home.


----------



## nhkamptz (May 22, 2011)

Hi 

I am a USC and married my British husband April 9 in Jamaica. We were putting our application together to apply for him to come to the US (with a CR-1 visa) but now he has just been offered his dream job in London, so it looks like I'm going there! We're waiting until mid-July to make sure he gets through the probationary period (just in case!) before I do anything drastic like quit my job. I'm quite excited to be going to London. For one thing, I can get my spouse visa in less than a month, while the US visa for him could take 8-12 months.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya 
Its nice to know everone is geting on with their life no matter what problems they have

If anyone comes/in Edinburgh please give me a buzz we can meet up for a drink and chat


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello everyone 

I live in the south of Spain, after deciding to leave my government job in the UK. I live here with my OH and my 2 year old son. My OH commutes back and forth to Aberdeen and works in the oil and gas industry. 

I am from north Aberdeenshire (not too far away from Caithness, good luck with that, if you need any help with the area pm me!) but I've lived all over Britain and also worked for a short spell in upstate New York where I was a riding instructor. 

Love living in Spain but it seems my OH is about to be posted to Oz in about September.. Another upheaval! 

Best 

Sam xx


----------



## my3152 (May 29, 2011)

kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya all
> Welcome to all new and current posters! As we have many posters to the Uk forum, I thought it would be great to find out a little about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other.
> 
> thanks for your time
> Kings


Hi Kings, Born UK, emigrated to Oz in 1984 and am still homesick. Want to come home but don't know how I will stand with DSS and my pension when time comes around. Feel somewhat displaced as most of adult life has been in Oz, but heart is in UK. When looking to future and pension, UK don't seem to want to know as not much in contributions been paid but if I leave Oz, I will not get pensions from here either. Have a few years before pension time, but looking forward as to how things will be and it is not looking good financially. Would love to hear from anyone that has faced similar position :ranger:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

my3152 said:


> Hi Kings, Born UK, emigrated to Oz in 1984 and am still homesick. Want to come home but don't know how I will stand with DSS and my pension when time comes around. Feel somewhat displaced as most of adult life has been in Oz, but heart is in UK. When looking to future and pension, UK don't seem to want to know as not much in contributions been paid but if I leave Oz, I will not get pensions from here either. Have a few years before pension time, but looking forward as to how things will be and it is not looking good financially. Would love to hear from anyone that has faced similar position :ranger:


I don't understand why you wouldn't get your OZ pension. I'll be drawing on mine (I'm a US citizen) in ten years, and have been reliably assured that I will have no trouble receiving it in the UK. 

Can you expand on why you wouldn't be able to receive your pension if you return to the UK? I figure 'forewarned is forearmed', just-in-case something happens to US pensions sent to the recipient in the UK.


----------



## my3152 (May 29, 2011)

Am not entitled to Oz pension once I leave the country permanently. There was an agreement between Oz and UK but that terminated in 2001. Only became aware of termination recently, but from my reading of arrangements US agreement still stands.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

my3152 said:


> Am not entitled to Oz pension once I leave the country permanently. There was an agreement between Oz and UK but that terminated in 2001. Only became aware of termination recently, but from my reading of arrangements US agreement still stands.


Oh YIKES for you on the agreement termination! Thank-you for the reply, though, because I had no idea I needed to keep a close eye on the US one. LOL (but not really laughing), I think you just re-defined "reliable" for me


----------



## my3152 (May 29, 2011)

Sent you PM to elaborate


----------



## my3152 (May 29, 2011)

Thought I had sent you PM but doesn't seem to show in my Sent items. As am still negotiating site might have done it incorrectly. please post on thread if you get PM. Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

my3152 said:


> Thought I had sent you PM but doesn't seem to show in my Sent items. As am still negotiating site might have done it incorrectly. please post on thread if you get PM. Thanks


Got it, and have replied. You have a better handle on the forum workings than you think :clap2:


----------



## SherriH (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello, all!

US citizen here. Met the shiny new UK hubby on a blog community a couple of years ago(their support has been wonderful). Just married a few weeks ago, and now he's back in the UK while we both work on rounding up our necessary information and supporting docs for when I apply in September. Biggest headache now is a hiccup in the marriage license--stupid asst. registrar--and me not stressing out too much about finding work...it's hard for librarians everywhere, it seems! But I am ready for the hop, skip and jump!


----------



## gg142 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Hello-Hi and ciao*

Very new to the forum

We are moving to the UK in Aug-Sept.
I am Italian but have been living in the USA since 2001, my husband is American and we married in 2002. We have two children 3.5 yr and 2 yr old and are getting ready for moving it appears a MUCH smaller place so a bit stressed out at the moment.

Husband has been transferred in Hertforshire and I will be starting my pharmaceutical consulting business (which I have been doing over here at the moment).

Very interested in hearing about schooling advice, US/UK business owners and meeting everyone in general


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

hiya all
im just back from portugal was on a lovely ve holiday
back to work the morn and dont see much change in edinburgh 
GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR MOVES GUYS


----------



## adilpak (Jun 5, 2011)

hi i m dr adil from pak 
husband of french national girl

planning to settle in uk with our 6months old child

but dont know how to start for it

my wife is currently mphil biotech student in pak and i am medical officer in pak



any respectable job for her dat wld suffice is required till i get foundation training program


----------



## Thunder (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello - I'm a US citizen who has wanted to live in England since high school. Spent 6 months in Leicester doing study abroad and now seriously regret not taking the opportunity to transfer to Leicester Uni then, or applying for grad school in England. I guess I was too nervous of leaving everyone behind in the States.

Now it's 10 years since I first visited the UK, I'm working on my doctorate in archaeology in the States, and still wishing I had taken the chance to move over on a student visa when I had it. 

My boyfriend is the son of UK citizens, and we're playing with the idea of moving over. I found this site while doing research on visas and job postings. 

Best wishes to everyone with their research and relocations!


----------



## Face1981 (Jul 14, 2011)

My story is just like the others on here  I was born and raised in Dubai and was enrolled in a school that followed the British curriculum, so I completed my GCSE's, and A-levels just like any other teenager in the UK. Have to admit that I did find it a bit weird learning about hedgerows and Viceroys when I was living in the Middle East. Anyway, that's where my fascination with the UK came from.

Back in late 2004 I first came to the UK to study and three degrees later I moved back to Dubai for three years to take up my first ever full time job. In mid 2010, I threw in the towel, quit, got myself a Tier 1 visa and got a one way flight to London  And yes, before you ask, it was dead scary!!!!

Anyway, a couple of weeks after getting here, I got a job and now almost a year on, I am a very happy bunny indeed 

I love London!!!

Although i had tonnes of mates when I was at uni here, a lot of them were from the EU, so none of them are still here. Would be good to meet a few new people and make a few new friends. Quiz nights, movie nights, you name it and I am bound to be interested 

Also, any suggestions on where to go to meet new people are welcome. I like to keep my work and personal life separate, so I do have work mates, but maybe my old fashioned sense of upbringing makes me keep them all at arms length 

Anyway, I'm pleased to be a part of this forum!


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Face1981 said:


> My story is just like the others on here  I was born and raised in Dubai and was enrolled in a school that followed the British curriculum, so I completed my GCSE's, and A-levels just like any other teenager in the UK. Have to admit that I did find it a bit weird learning about hedgerows and Viceroys when I was living in the Middle East. Anyway, that's where my fascination with the UK came from.
> 
> Back in late 2004 I first came to the UK to study and three degrees later I moved back to Dubai for three years to take up my first ever full time job. In mid 2010, I threw in the towel, quit, got myself a Tier 1 visa and got a one way flight to London  And yes, before you ask, it was dead scary!!!!
> 
> ...




Aww it’s nice to know your lovely life story
It’s a shame that you from London and im in Edinburgh so we cant go for a drink. 
But never mind we have this forum to keep in touch


----------



## ConnecticutYankee (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello all. I'm an American currently waiting for my settlement visa so that I can join my husband in Wales. We are newly weds who have had a whirl wind romance. We eloped in NYC and are happily awaiting our little honeymoon baby. Waiting for the visa along with my pregnancy hormones is driving me a bit bonkers. Finding this site seems like a wonderful gift.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

aww thats nice


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

ConnecticutYankee said:


> Hello all. I'm an American currently waiting for my settlement visa so that I can join my husband in Wales. We are newly weds who have had a whirl wind romance. We eloped in NYC and are happily awaiting our little honeymoon baby. Waiting for the visa along with my pregnancy hormones is driving me a bit bonkers. Finding this site seems like a wonderful gift.




you can say that again


----------



## Face1981 (Jul 14, 2011)

kingrulzuk said:


> Aww it’s nice to know your lovely life story
> It’s a shame that you from London and im in Edinburgh so we cant go for a drink.
> But never mind we have this forum to keep in touch


Thanks 

I like your profile - being scottish, but an expat in the UK is pretty amusing... Not looking to stir up any trouble! 

So what do you do in Edinburgh? Tell us all a bit more about yourself


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Face1981 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I like your profile - being scottish, but an expat in the UK is pretty amusing... Not looking to stir up any trouble!
> 
> So what do you do in Edinburgh? Tell us all a bit more about yourself





Hiya 
I work for standard life investment. Like all jobs its has its goods days and bad days but I love it. And I love Edinburgh and my Scotland.
And I pray everyday that we get independence soon.

Alex salmon our MP has promised our country for independence and I hope he keeps his word. If not grrrrrrrrrrr heheheeeeeeeee just kidding 

BTW im maven 27 yrs old


----------



## Rschwartz375 (Aug 4, 2011)

We have always wanted to live in England, and when my husband's company offered him a transfer to the London office it was a dream come true. Now we are starting to search for an apartment and a job for me (London is so expensive!). But I can't wait. I even went out and bought a rain coat - even though we aren't going until November.


----------



## xstephnz (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi my name is Stephanie, I'm 21 and I'm from New Zealand. I moved to the UK in 2009 and next month I move back to NZ. I'm a bit upset about it because I'm going to miss my new friends and church, all the places I haven't been or have been and loved (Paris was so beautiful!) and all of the great shopping. To all of those newbies here, take advantage of amazon.co.uk, they have great deals! Jaffa cakes are great too! I never originally wanted to move here but I was out of options, but now that I'm here I don't want to go. Its for the best I guess, once I get home I will be able to drive, study at University for much less etc. It does feel like a step back, I guess I'm just relieved I'm moving to a different city!


----------



## ivangould (Aug 11, 2011)

*Really from UK but have tax issues!*

Hi all. Brand Newbie here!

I am actually UK born and bred and still live in the UK. Am going through the process of obtaining an EB 5 Visa (green card) and in order to hold onto this I will have to "establish and maintain residency in the US".

As I already own property, have a bank account, credit card etc etc this is OK. However, I will become a US taxpayer and therefore an expat in the UK - hope I haven't confused everyone so far......

In reality, I will not move home or job but will overnight become an expat!

My concerns are on the UK inbound expat rules - pay lump sum tax of £30k, soon to be £50k. I already pay about £3k a month in tax, so the £30k isn't a disaster but the £50k would be!!

Any help out there please.........??

Thanks,

Ivan


----------



## PDXers (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi everyone. My husband and I are moving to Liverpool in September so that I can begin my postgraduate studies (first a MA then a PhD). My husband currently works in mental health and will eventually be looking for work in that area. 

We have been planning this move for 2+ years now and it is finally happening! I couldn't be more excited than I am right now. We already have our visas, plane tickets, and a place to live. All that is left for us is to decide what to keep and what to store. 

Anyone else in the UK to study?


----------



## cheri coco (Dec 20, 2014)

kingrulzuk said:


> you can say that again


You can say that again, and again, and again. No doubt there must be other places where normal people can talk about visas and living in other countries, but when I felt desperately alone I never managed to find them...


----------

